# Some new dosing information on Baycox



## StaceyRosado

Ashley was doing some research on a wormer and realized a possible discrepancy in our dosing of Baycox

The dosage is suppose to be 20mg/kg

after a bit of conversion (my bottle says 50 g/L ) we discovered that the dosage should be 9.09mg per lb

So multiply 9.09 times lbs of goat, then divide by 50 and you have how many cc's to give.

So 9.09 X 15lb =136.39 / 50 = 2.72 cc

Which means we have been severely under dosing.

I suggest a dosage of at least 2.7cc per 15lb 

a place to purchase Baycox has this information on the drug



> Toltrazuril - Mode of Action -Toltrazuril (Baycox) damages all intracellular development stages of Eimeria (= Coccidia). Toltrazuril affects schizonts, micro- and macrogametes, but not the tissue cells of the host animals, as was shown in light and electron microscopic studies.
> 
> These findings suggest that toltrazuril interferes with the division of the nucleus and with the activity of the mitochondria, which is responsible for the respiratory metabolism of Coccidia.
> 
> In the magrometes, toltrazuril damages the so-called wall-forming bodies. In all intracellular developmental stages, severe vacuolisation occurs due to inflation of the endoplasmatic reticulum.
> 
> Toltrazuril thus has a coccidiocidal mode of action.
> 
> The special mode of action results in the following advantages:
> 
> * toltrazuril acts on all intracellular developmental stages,
> 
> * toltrazuril does not interfere with the development of immunity
> 
> *follow-up treatment usually is not necessary
> 
> *even an advanced infection (after 3 - 5 days; gametogony) can still be treated successfully,
> 
> *the efficacy of toltrazuril is independent of the severity of the infection.


----------



## kids-n-peeps

Last week, I happened to come across dosing as well. I don't remember where I found this, but I wrote down the dosing in my notes:

It said to dose Baycox @ 1cc per 5.5 pounds, so that seems totally in line with what you just posted :thumb:


----------



## StaceyRosado

Ashley found the dosage not specific to Baycox (name brand) but to the drug Toltrazuril in her vet book. 

kids-n-peeps you are right on the money that would be the dosage broken down to smaller increments 

edit above with some more information


----------



## kids-n-peeps

found where I saw the info regarding (piglet) dosing:

http://www.lightlivestockequipment.com/ ... rod=BAYCOX


----------



## citylights

Oh, very good to know! Thanks, ladies!


----------



## RunAround

:thumb: thanks stacey, was too tired to post all that and still sound semi intelligent last night.


----------



## Barb

Hello! My vet recommended using Baycox once every two weeks at the following rates.
0-20lbs.:1cc
20-30 lbs.:1.5cc
30-60 lbs: 2cc
60-100 lbs: 3cc
100+: 5cc

I have been reading alot regarding the dosing on this and I have had great luck with it so far this year, being the first year I have tried it. I have raised Nubians since 1978 with 10 years off in between and used Corid, but no longer do. I then switched to Dimethox 40% injectable given in their milk bottles at a rate of 1.5 cc. daily per kid, and more if they continued to scour. I just ordered more Dimethox as I ran out of the Toltrazuril. I like it, but I have read that I may be underdosing. I would like to know the dose and frequency to use this product, as I feel I may be underdosing, although have had good results treated biweekly. 
Thank you! Barb


----------



## 8566

Hi Barb,

Did your vet recommend dosing every 2 weeks as a general rule or for a specific case?

The reason I ask is because Baycox is a kill all drug.

thanks,


----------



## packhillboers

Now is this a preventative medication against Cocci or a treatment for advanced stages? Or is it both?


----------



## StaceyRosado

Barb the proper dosing is all listed above in the first post which is the whole reason for this topic

Littlebleats it maybe a kill all drug but goats especially when young are constantly reinfecting themselves so every 2 weeks till weaned or 3 months old is what was recommend to me

Packhill this is not a prevention it is a treatment but all "preventions" are actually treatments


----------



## 8566

thanks -- good to know.


----------



## Barb

How often can you dose at 1 cc per 5 lbs for active diarrhea???


----------



## happybleats

My vet recommended 1 cc per 5 # so not too far off ..Thanks Stacy for the post..it good to know whennew info is offered...


----------



## ksalvagno

Baycox is used to treat coccidia. So you would do the normal treatment for coccidia. It isn't used to treat diarrhea.


----------



## NyGoatMom

So a 200 # goat would get 40 cc's?? That seems like a lot! I know it says 1 cc per 5 lbs but man, trying to get 40 cc's down a bucks throat does not sound like a good time :lol:


----------



## lovinglife

Usually don't treat adult goats, I did have to one time and it was a lot.


----------



## SalteyLove

NyGoatMom said:


> So a 200 # goat would get 40 cc's?? That seems like a lot! I know it says 1 cc per 5 lbs but man, trying to get 40 cc's down a bucks throat does not sound like a good time :lol:


 Yep. It's a fantastic choice for treating kids. I do all the kids at 3-4 weeks of age and then if they are breeding animals, again at weaning. But it's not a great option for adults. Although, as noted above, most adult animals have the ability to fend off coccidiosis. In adults, there is usually a primary issue that weakens the system then allows coccidia to bloom, so if the primary issue is treated, the adult goat can *usually* fight down the coccidia. But of course, if they need to be treated then they need it.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Good to know....I'll probably stick with Dimethox 40% for adults then.


----------



## Helenmac

Very good info. Is this doseage for 2.5% or 5%? Thank you.


----------



## Ethkayem

kids-n-peeps said:


> Last week, I happened to come across dosing as well. I don't remember where I found this, but I wrote down the dosing in my notes:
> 
> It said to dose Baycox @ 1cc per 5.5 pounds, so that seems totally in line with what you just posted :thumb:


So, for treating as a preventative would one dose be enough? (1-1/2 yr old Nubian)


----------



## robmorr

This new dosage info is for the 5%? My vet suggested I give 1cc to a 12 lb. ND for 3 days...i had asked about using Baycox after he put her on Corid and Sulfa/Trimeth first with no improvementin in 7 days then putting her on Albon. He had to order the Toltrazuril which took 2 days to get here. So she was on the Albon for 3 days and I picked up the Toltrazuril he had pre filled three syringes to give her for three days. After all that treatment 3 wks later she still has a heavy egg load. I had ordered some online and after talking to him about latest fecal he wants me to give her 1cc for 3 days. Should i give her the 1cc/5lb dose instead?


----------

